# Your Basic Grim Reaper



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I whipped this out for my son. He wants to be a grim reaper this year, so he shall be one!

The cloak is made from black microsuede. The cowl/drape goes on separately which means the cloak is suitable for other uses if needed.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very nice!! I'm SOOOO jealous that you can just "whip" up stuff like this.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Best dressed Reaper in the country..
oh... and stain resistant too for long night with icky corpses!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

man, I should move closer and put your mad skillz to work.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Ms. Wicked that turned out great. Your son will be the best dressed Reaper for sure.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Terrific work.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks - My son will use face paint on Halloween instead of a mask. This should be a very useful cloak beyond the school party and TOT'ing this year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the robe you have better than the one I've got. This reminds me I've got to find time to work on my reaper prop (got a new mask for him this year).


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That really looks good, Ms W. Which son is this for?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's awesome!  I love that the cowl is separate.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much everybody!

Bryce, that's my oldest son. Can't you recognize him?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool!


----------

